# first time going to the vet tomorrow. lost!



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

so tomorrow i'm taking Bonzo to the vet for the first time. I have read that it's best to have a cat carrier to bring hedgies to the vet, but i dont have one of those. is there something esle i can use? also, what do i use to keep him warm because it's spring but still pretty cold. will hand warmers do? my main concern though, is what to carry him in. please help! haha, thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think for this visit, you might be able to improvise a cage, if you have a small-medium size sterilite container. You can put a few fleece blankets in there for him to snuggle in. I'm not sure what you could do for the top, though...Maybe use the regular container top, but cut some holes in it for air. Then you can seatbelt the container in the seat.
I think, as long as you have the car at a good temperature, you'll be fine with the fleece blankets in the container.


----------

